# Beginner/mentor appriciation time!



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

hey everyone i notice that a lot of the old school froggers havnt been posting much which is a true shame because there are a lot of new people in the hobby that they can pass on tons of great info too and i have encountered a few of these beginners not to long ago and from what i can see through conversation and photos they have made some great moves and come along way. so i wanted everyone who are from novice to pro to maybe shine some light on someone they might of helped or mentored a bit in the hobby.. or even shout out somone who has helped you and looked over you in the hobby.

My buddy Gon who really isnt too active on the board has come along way from purchasing his first frogs at a local reptile show to having over 25 vivs of all different specie specifically thumbs and pums. he is breeding over 5 specie of thumbs and over 5 specie of pumilio from basti to colons to even escudo. he has developed a great style of frogging and has even taught me a thing or to about viv construction.


i would like to start by introducing Trevor and on the board his name is cheezus and i met him not to long ago and he only had a few specie of frogs and lots of questions.. since then trevor has put together some beautiful and nice size vivs and has purchased a variety of different specie from thumbs to tincs to pumilio, and has some breeding going in such a short amount of time. i believe will do some great things for this hobby.

next is chris aka heartfreak, although he is young he has a great passion for the frogs and unlike most kids his age he is very dedicated and working hard to gather info on his frogs and asking lots of question and i think he will find his way to a great collection.

people i have encountered that i have learned alot from is philsuma, richard lynch, chrisk, herper99, julio, mike K, Damian, jason D, Devanny and josh from joshs frogs..
all of these guys made them selves available to help me with any and all questions i needed answered i spent countless hours emailing and calling them and hounding them at meets with everysingle question i had. and some of them even sold me some frogs that i love in my collection. they are some great and honest people. to spite sometimes i may bump heads with them and clash they were still there for me when i needed something.

these are just few of the many people that are new to the board and have a great passion and respect for the hobby.. hopefully some other people can chime in and show some appriciation for someone they admire in the hobby.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank You Derek, i try to provide helpful suggestions to newbs on the board. 
I think now that the weather is getting warmer a lot of the regulars are out doing things and taking advantage of the good weather, that is why we have not been around much.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I would like to give a high-five to D3monic.

Even though he's a noob himself, he takes time to help other noobs. The few times we've had Spanish speaking people looking for help here, he has taken the time to go to a translator and try to communicate with them. Even though we have Spanish speaking regulars on the board, it is D3monic who takes the time to help them. 

I think that's pretty awesome.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

hellz yeaaaa thanks Derek.. youve been a TON of help for me gettin into the hobby... youve always given me the best deal possible and always make sure shi*s right..... gotta give yourself some props man haha. I hope i can help just as much as everyone else that has in the hobby and hope we can all keep our hobby shining. 
so i gotta give my props to quite a few ppl... patrick from saurian for gettin me into the hobby and gettin me my first frogs and a million question through phone before i knew about dendroboard.. Derek for hookin me up with frogs and and grip of info, always willing to talk frogs through texts or anything.... Bryce for helpin me out with a questions and letting me work with a bunch of frogs i wouldn't of been able to w.o his help....Ryan and Jason for helping me with my orchids.... they know whats up lol, and EVERYONE in chat.... chat is a very helpful place for quick questions and all around good ppl lol. Anyways thanks everyone for all your help  hopefully we can keep our hobby shwingin' for many years to come.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks Derek. You and Brandan have been a great deal of help for me. You guys have helped me with anything I needed. Every single time I had a question, both you guys could help me out with no problem. You even showed me your collection at your house from your xbox, when we took a little call of duty break . You guys have been really cool with me and I see you guys as pretty close friends now. I'd love to hang out with you guys sometime.
Also I would like to thank Ben (quaz) on here. He got me started into dart frogs, and always helped me through it. If I ran out of fruit flies he would always have some spares for me. He answered all my question I needed and everything. So yeah, thanks.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

Also dendrojoe hebis new to the hobby and has been adding frogs to his collecton at a rapid rate. He is very handy when it comes I catching frogs and building vivs, he's a real stand up guy.

This thread is also good so people can get to know others and feel better about future trades and purchase.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

frogface said:


> I would like to give a high-five to D3monic.
> 
> Even though he's a noob himself, he takes time to help other noobs. The few times we've had Spanish speaking people looking for help here, he has taken the time to go to a translator and try to communicate with them. Even though we have Spanish speaking regulars on the board, it is D3monic who takes the time to help them.
> 
> I think that's pretty awesome.


Aww, Thanks! I am just doing what I am used to doing. Having been a moderator on another forum and previously extremly active in the Marine breeding scene I have dealt with many internationals. I appreciate the kind words. 

I would like to thank Arrynia for the initial freindship shown during my first build. I would also like to thank Matt Olsen for all the times I came into the store and talked his ear off for hours on end. He is definatly passionate about the hobby and more than willing to help.


----------



## angry gary (Dec 9, 2009)

i have to give all the credit for my success..so far.. and my excitement for the hobby to scott menigoz. i have bombarded the poor guy with questions upon endless questions. he has been gracious and friendly throughout! and being a little over an hour away he is always open to a visit,Or three. 
when i ask him how something is done he shows me rather than telling me. making fly cultures, pulling eggs, anything and he will show me how. talk about invaluable information!
everyone should have someone nearby they can learn from. i was fortunate when i started reef keeping many years ago and didn't figure on duplicating that in the frog hobby. boy was i wrong..

AG


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

im so silly to have let Matt Allen slip my mind.. matt melas has been a very good friend to my self and eli in the hobby and he has given me lots of odds and ends along the way to get my self started in this hobby. he walked me through my first pond and gave me my first clumb of java moss. hes deff someone you can count on in this hobby to point you in the right direction. best off all hes extremely non judgemental so dont be afraid to ask his opinion on things.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I would also like the thank Philsuma, and melas. I havn't talked with you guys a whole lot, but when I do, you guys always respond quick and help me out. Thanks guys.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

A number of great and helpful people have been named here, and I would like to add Ed Kowalski to the list. He seems to know just about everything there is to know, and always takes the time to share his wealth of knowledge with anyone who asks.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

George - GBIII - easy haha Ive bought from him, hes local, hes delt with every random question I can come up with and hes got more froglets on the way for me lol

Guys like Phil, Matt (melas), Ed overall were helpful in that they almost always posted something useful and knowledgeable

and Douglas Peel/Ray/and Emily for helping me learn all there is about mantella haha


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I got into this hobby about 15 years ago. Back then I had the help of Todd Kelly, Christina Hanson, Tor Linbo, Aaron from the frog farm, a guy named Steve Kovalic (who sold me my first frogs, yellowback tincs), and many others. After my long hiatus this hobby changed quite a bit. Several people have helped me get back into the hobby. Ones that come to mind immediately are frogparty, catfur, melas, emily, basshumper, stemcellular, corpus_collosum, and again several others. Hell even some of the newer members have brought interesting topics or techniques I hadn't thought of to mind. And yeah trevor is a psycho, when I first met him he had a couple BYH tincs. Now he has frogs I never kept. He's really spread his wings and come into his own.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

when i first started out, darren meyer was the most helpful to me. he seems to know everything about all the frogs he keeps and was extremely helpful.

on the board i think Ed, philsuma and skylsdale have been extremely helpful about dart frogs and even some other topics. also, brent brock when he used to post more. i had a good discussion with him on hawaiian auratus during one of my first threads.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Ed (all knowing), Robb M (egg feeder info/comparing notes), Brent B (general tank construction for pums), Mike K (plant-meister), Matt Mirabello (soil-meister) all gave me tons of info


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

We can't forget Kyle! What he has done for this site and the members is awesome. Besides, he always puts up with our bickering.  Thanks Kyle!


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

well lets not forget the lovely mods that are always making sure we play nice.. they dont add to much to the chatter but i met a few at sport doctors meet and they made me feel right at home.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

I went into this hobby blind a little over ten yers ago and had to do most of the research out of books, mags, Kingsnake and by calling the few listed froggers and alot of herpers. I really never went a step further until I started to advance my own projects within this hobby. And to the people who have helped me aquire the info to get to where I am now I would like to thank as I could not have done all this without their knowledge and physical help on the subject: Rich Frye, Mark Pepper, Philsuma, Chris Miller. Ed, Sean Stew, some canadian and euro froggers and a few more of the members on this board. Thanks for the info and the help with getting it and the numerous lines I now have to work with to better it.
Michael


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

For what it's worth, Bill Schwinn is my mentor and hero! No matter what type of question or problem I have he is always there to guide me and give me advice along the way, as well as lend an ear to my outbursts. I don't think I would be where I am in this hobby without him. Thanks Bill!


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Definitely Ed for excellent technical information & Harry Witmore for seemingly endless plant knowledge!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you Lisa! I really do enjoy helping people and helping with their animals.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

Def. Bill... he has talked to me over the phone a couple times and answered every question i had....VERY helpful guy  along with the many mikes i've talked to here on the board... corpus, rollinkansas, ccv. Theres a ton of ppl i could thank for helpin me get my feet wet.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Good thread Derek.

To everyone that mentioned me - thank you 

That's what's cool about this hobby....Everyone is so helpful. I came from the gecko and snake (somewhat) hobbies in the 80's and people in those animals groups were pretty unfriendly and some were downright mean...and forget conservation. This hobby is a breath of fresh air - literally. 

This thread and the list of helpful names is gonna be long and thats a very good thing. EVERYONE I've met and encountered has been a good experience and my list would really be.....everyone.

If I must list someone that was pretty much instrumental with my own start, I'd have to go with our own, Michael Shrom and a little show in Hamburg Pa, back in spring of 2004.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks phil.


yeah this thread came to me while i was speaking with travor and chris through text messages since they both text me a lot with frog questions and it made me think back to my first frog meet at chris's house (herper99) and everyone was so nice to me and gave me lots of stuff to get me started so i wanted to pass on the froggy karma and hope it continues.. passing on free 

cultures of springtails and little plant clipping packages to people just getting in is a great way to help them out and hope they do the same. 

plus i figured this thread is a great way for people to get to know each other and its a way for references because recently i was ripped off in a trade gone bad and it was stupid of me to not ask around to see if anyone knew who the person was or if anyone delt with him befor.. 

this thread brings lots of positive light to the board by showing appriciation for other members.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

But it's hard to pick people out. Every thread I read helps me in some way. So many knowledgeable and helpful people. I chose D3monic because I felt he went above and beyond the average poster. There are many who have helped me just by posting and several who have helped me behind the scenes.

So a shout out to the SC/NC froggers who have helped me out with stuff and made this fun. 

Especially to rcteem and stevenhman, who have given me cuttings, sold me frogs and tanks, and made me laugh. And to Mrs stevenhman who is a really good sport about the whole thing. 

And special appreciation to Bill Schwinn, who may feel safe at the moment, but, will be hearing from me a lot when my Lorenzos start breeding.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I have to give props to ChrisK for answering my many questions on egg feeders over the last year


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

I really have no one to owe a thanks .... Besides
matt mirabello for frogday in statin island
and Dr. Oz for helpin me a few times.But i owe my whole collection
to dendroboard.com/ i now have 
2breeding pairs of leucs
a awesome trio of azureus
a foursome of imi's nomi
a maybe trio of cobalts
a fight club duo of basti's
i have 26 eggs to froglets in extra frogs from my groups !
So as every one is awesome i have to thank dendroboard itself
so much knowledge held here! By everyone!
Because of dendrob. I got my first call, first egg, first sale!

Ps. I live in cny ... Kinda alone . Wish i lived in jason desantis 
greenhouse. 
Everyone that helped me through your question or answer on posts made here
I THANK YOU 
oh derek thanks for givin me bugs lol


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks James for getting me started in this hobby, and the continual guidance. Also thanks to the people who have help me along the way Lisa, Gabe and Mike. Also thanks to all of those who started and helped with that Clay based substrate thread. I could not have made my soil without ya.


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

I'll give a shout out to roxrgneiss, we've done some business together and shared a lot of info.. he really got me started on the viv plants tip; before that, I was all "broms, broms, peperomia, broms, broms pilea, broms," and nothing else. Now I'm hooked on variety, and my viv will be all the better for it. 

Other than that, basically anyone knowledgeable who is willing to extend a hand.. I can't say I've had many PM questions go unanswered. 

Also, the mods who keep this place running, so we all have access to this information.. without that, I don't this hobby could possibly be close to what it is right now.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

gtclipse01 said:


> I'll give a shout out to roxrgneiss...


I'd echo Mike (roxrgneiss) for schooling me in the finer details of botany...the guy truly has a green thumb! Where once our conversation was "I've got that fuzzy green fern" has evolved to calling it a Suzi Wong...
I learned SO much from DB; the MADS (Mid Atlantic Dendro Society) spawned from DB and is a tremendous group of froggers from all over the East Coast who get together with no specific purpose other than to share information. Any newbie out there should search out similar groups within your area...
Scott


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I probably would have to say Rich from Black Jungle.
He custom built my first viv. for me 5 yrs. ago that is still up and running.
I had no idea what the hell to put in there, he said how about some Leucomelas they`re great starter frogs. I still have them in that same viv.
He always took the time to answer my questions, either by phone or showing up at their door!
I have to include my first White Plains Show in `05.
Also everyone thats already been mentioned and a few that unfortunatly seem to have 
vanished over the years.

John


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Thx Kris for the shout out... You have been a pleasure to help out and love yourr spirt and always fun to work with!!!


----------



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have Housevibe7 and Stacey to thank along with Julio and Mike Khadavi. I have helped a few and I hope I one day will be able to help more. I think this is a great post because people should know how much they are appreciated. So to all who have helped me thanks so much!!


----------



## colbyrs (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for posting all these names. These are names we see all over the board and to hear how many people they have helped out, makes it much easier as a newb to reach out to them for advice. A shout out to Trevor for answering a few basic questions I've had and since there isn't many of us in Wyoming, I'm really looking forward to working with him more when my viv is finally done.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Just thought I would Bump this. Thanksgiving came and Im thankful for all the wonderful help I have been given on DB and all it members.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Thankfully nothing went missing from that get together. 

s


DCreptiles said:


> well lets not forget the lovely mods that are always making sure we play nice.. they dont add to much to the chatter but i met a few at sport doctors meet and they made me feel right at home.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I have received so much help and learned so much from so many people here on Dendroboard. Thank you to everyone! I hesitate to mention specific names for fear of leaving others out but here are a few I'd like to thank for being especially helpful to me and/or to others, either directly, or through posts.
Ed, Matt Mirabello, Frogparty, Scott, Jason, Brent Brock, Frogface, Billschwinn, Markpulawski, Nick and Austin at InnoEcto, Grimm, Davecalk, Skysdale, and soooo many others! So sorry to those I've forgotten.


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I have to echo what the others have been saying. So many people on the board have been generous with their knowledge and time. Thank you everyone.
Jim


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks to dendroboard, I have a vibarium with one of my favorite frogs in the world. I never thought I would have an animal breeding in my very own home. It is amazing to be a part of. Here is just a small list that has helped me; MRybecky, Pumilo, frogboy, Scott, Sports_Soc, dartsami, Brooklyn dart frogs,


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Almost everyone on this site has helped me throughout the last few months. I came in knowing nothing, and thanks to everyone's post and everyone's responses to my posts, I have a way better education about dart frogs and other amphibians.


----------

